# Primer bulb stays down



## Dale1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a Weedeater Blower/shredder Model BV1650. It doesn't want to start after an initial 'burp' ( it runs about 3-5 seconds after I spray some fuel into the carb ) so I know the compression and the spark is OK. The 2 cycle engine doesn't seem to be getting fuel to keep it running. I noticed that when I press the primer bulb it doesn't return to its normal position.

I'm thinking that its possible there is an obstruction in the carb that might be causing the problem since the bulb returns to its normal position if I loosen the two screws holding the bulb in place. The gas lines have been replaced and is not pinched anywhere, and the filter is OK.

Any suggestion on what next steps to take?

Thank you for comments and suggestions.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Dale. You should remove and clean the carb if you have not already done so. Remove the two screws holding the primer assembly on,then remove the fuel pump diaphragm from the carb body .You will see a fine mesh screen in the carb body that is probably dirty and blocking fuel flow through the primer causing the bulb to stay in when pressed. I use aerosol brake cleaner on all my carbs. If you have an air compressor, use it with "LOW" pressure to blow out the passages in the carb after spraying with cleaner. Having the fuel lines connected wrong could also cause the problem.

http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/TechGuide_2007.pdf


----------



## Dale1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for your response usmcgrunt. I was very pleasantly surprised for the rapid response to this and my other post re the carb on another engine.
The info is very helpful.

This is my first venture on this sight and I'm impressed with the variaty of topics, informed ( good/helpful) responses and the navigation and function of the site. I expect to visit fairly often since I'm puttering with a number of 4 and 2 cycle engines ,,,,sort of a hobby to keep busy ( since I'm retired), and keep learning something new. :wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Dale, we are glad to hear that you will be an active participant in the group. Finding out if the information given was successful in the repair helps us all learn something new each time. Please post a follow up on what you actually do to find and fix the problem so we all can benefit.

Enjoy your retirement, six Saturdays a week is great.


----------

